# Annual event poster



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have a low res A4 poster available if anyone wants to print it and post it on any available notice boards 

All tuners & dealers have been done and most common TT accessory shops also.

So if you know of any other places, please feel free 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/hmc/HMCA4Poster.pdf


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Dordrecht (The Netherlands) Audi are displaying with pride an A3 version of the Gaydon Poster.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

WOW - nice one Vic!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> We have a low res A4 poster available if anyone wants to print it and post it on any available notice boards
> 
> *All tuners & dealers have been done* and most common TT accessory shops also.
> 
> ...


My dealer had not, Mark until Davidg gave me a one  
despite my asking for a few posters a few weeks ago ----------> Now Links are are displaying a lovely TTOC poster behind their reception desk


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dani
You got the one that should have gone to Awesome gti , i did not get time to go to Awesome until this weekend so i could not see the point for them to display it for a week and Links would have more TT'ers in the next 2 weeks, so     sorry guy's let you down with this one  

Blueflame got thiers and where made up


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Dani
> You got the one that should have gone to Awesome gti , i did not get time to go to Awesome until this weekend so i could not see the point for them to display it for a week and Links would have more TT'ers in the next 2 weeks, so     sorry guy's let you down with this one
> 
> Blueflame got thiers and where made up


I don't think you've let anyone down, David :-* 
Just, where were the one's I'd asked for :roll:

Anyway, the poster's been put to good use - that's all that matters  
[serves me right for missing Rep meets  ]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Just, where were the one's I'd asked for :roll:


Dani, I've just checked the "HMC Poster" thread in the Rep Forum, and can't see any post from you to say that yours had not arrived - as you'll know from that thread, there were some postal "issues", so I'm guessing if you didn't tell Wayne they hadn't arrived, he didn't know to send you any more.... he's good, but not that good! ;-)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Dani, I've got (literally!) 1 left that I can send out to either you or Dave if required


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Dani, I've got (literally!) 1 left that I can send out to either you or Dave if required


No need to post to me ,  
Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Clive and Wayne 

You are correct, I didn't post that I hadn't received any posters. I should have been more watchful: we, too, have a postal issue and have complained many many times but it just gets worse and worserer (as a firend calls it!!)

It's o.k. Wayne, I don't think I can do much 
(I may have to go on another emergency mission over to Berlin this weekend  )


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Got Audi UK to display Gaydon Poster at Le Mans.

Must say that Audi UK really did a first class event and provided free beer all weekend.

If you want to do Le Mans and do it in style then book this Audi event.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

nice one Vic 

Hope everything is ok Dani?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> nice one Vic
> 
> Hope everything is ok Dani?


No it isn't unfortunately. It's ooking pretty dire :? 
But thanks for asking, Wayne :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > nice one Vic
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Don't I Recognise You? said:
> ...


Thanks, Mark - and Wayne again 

it's a way all of us will have to go one day. That's the only certainty in life.


----------

